# Mr. Chicken (and Dummy) checks in to Bates Motel!



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Check this out, folks! It's my first "real" project.

In January, I was asked to make this dummy for a 15 second promo for Bates Motel on A&E. The spot just went live on their website, and I'm told it will be broadcast on their network sometime soon!










To watch the ad currently, you've got to 
(1) go to www.batesmotel.com
(2) go to Room 9
(3) click on a piece of *ahem* marijuana paraphernalia


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang man, that is great!!


----------



## Zatahra (May 2, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy crap!
That's awesome Mr. chicken!
That dummy is incredibly realistic....Absolutely stunning!
Congratulations!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats on getting broadcast!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you do this from a casting of the actor's face?
Do you get him back (not likely, but I thought I'd ask) when they are done?
Nice work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> Holy crap!
> That's awesome Mr. chicken!
> That dummy is incredibly realistic....Absolutely stunning!
> Congratulations!


DITTO!!! I couldn't have said it better myself. Kudos.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks folks!

Fontgeek, yes, it's based on a lifecast. I actually did keep this one because the producers didn't have space to keep it themselves!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can I have your autograph?:jol:

We all know here how impressive your work is and how gifted an artist you are. It's wonderful to see you getting well deserved notice from a broader audience. Way to go, Mr C!


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, that's just amazingly realistic! And nationally broadcast! Wow!


----------



## brd813 (Nov 29, 2012)

Congratulations, great job, good to see that hard work and talent can still lead to success.

Bill


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautifully done, congrats on your airtime. You always put out top notch stuff.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work Mr. C! Congrats as well!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! That is absolutely amazing!! Congrats to you on getting some well earned recognition!! You are an incredibly talented person, and I always look forward to seeing more work from you!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG!!! that is awesome work, and a awesome show,one of my favorites!


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow man.....you have some skills! That's awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wonderful detail on the face. You do amazing work Mr. C.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that first picture, I'm looking at like, 'what dummy?' It looks so amazingly real. Fantastic work!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You are fantastic! And to think we can say we knew you when.


----------

